# Netzteil HP, Ersatz?!



## FAT (7. Januar 2011)

*hi,
kennt einer von euch solche netzteile?
gibt es da adapter um ein mainboard auch an ein normales nt anschliessen zu können?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg*


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

etwas größere Bilder wären ganz schön ...


----------



## FAT (7. Januar 2011)

sorry, die verlinkung hier will nicht so recht:

PicFront - IMG_3717.JPG

PicFront - IMG_3718.JPG


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

Hat das Netzteil auch einen Aufkleber mit der Produktbezeichnung?

Auf den ersten Blick schaut das nicht wie ein ATX Netzteil aus ... 

Aus was für einem HP Rechner hast du das gute Stück denn???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2011)

Eine genauere Bezeichnung von dem Gerät wäre nicht schlecht, und auch Bild vom Board ( nur bitte nicht so eine Monsterauflösung ) um zu sehen was Anschlüsse dort drauf sind


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

Sieht so aus als hättest du ne Eigenkonstruktion, Kenn ich bereits von Dell und Fujitsu (Siemens). meist wird über solche Konstruktionen auch die Cpu übers Netzteil gekühlt! wirst du nur schwer ersatz finden. Lieber Gehäuse wechseln!


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

Im Zweifelsfalle, wenn das wirklich eine Eigenkonstruktion wird ein neues Gehäuse allein nicht ausreichen, ein neues Netzteil sowie ein neues Board wären auch fällig


----------



## FAT (7. Januar 2011)

Naja..
Gehäuse und Board waren ok. Ich könnte dann die Hardware umbauen um mir ein HTPC zu bauen.
Der Rechner ist ein Compaq 8000 SFF.
Ich muss nur wissen ob es Netzteile gibt, die auf das MB passen..


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfalle, wenn das wirklich eine Eigenkonstruktion wird ein neues Gehäuse allein nicht ausreichen, ein neues Netzteil sowie ein neues Board wären auch fällig



Meist muss nur noch der CPU-Kühler getauscht werden, die Anschlüsse auf den Boards passen, kann nur sein das man evtl. was jumpern muss (war bei eingen FSC Boards so) der Rest ist meist Standart.

Netzteil wollte er ja sowieso tauschen,falls ich es nicht falsch verstanden hab


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Meist muss nur noch der CPU-Kühler getauscht werden, die Anschlüsse auf den Boards passen, kann nur sein das man evtl. was jumpern muss (war bei eingen FSC Boards so) der Rest ist meist Standart.
> 
> Netzteil wollte er ja sowieso tauschen,falls ich es nicht falsch verstanden hab


 
Bei Fujitsu konnte man bei einigen Boards ensprechende Jumper setzen, das stimmt ... aber bei Dell Eigenkonstruktionen zum Beispiel sind Board und Netzeil übern Jordan gegangen wenn man ein "normales" ATX Netzteil angeklemmt hat da Dell die Pinbelegung angepasst hatte ...

DAS HIER ist übrigens der Rechner ... 

Das Netzteil könnte elektrisch ATX Konform sein, aber am einfachsten fragst du bei HP mal nach einem Ersatznetzteil an oderfragst nach ob du an das Mainboard ein normales ATX Netzteil anklemmen kannst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2011)

> am einfachsten fragst du bei HP mal nach einem Ersatznetzteil an oderfragst nach ob du an das Mainboard ein normales ATX Netzteil anklemmen kannst


Wäre wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, nur ob es mit einem anderen Netzteil geht ist die 2. Frage. Das Netzteil sieht so aus als würde es gleichzeitig auch die CPU kühlen. Wenn die Pinkompatiblität gegeben ist könnte man vielleicht ein Pico NT verbauen und die CPU Kühlung modifizieren, nur mal so als Gedanke


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

bei Dell stimmt schon, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch meist, weil dell ist da wirklich penetrant. bei hp und den anderen hab ich so was bisher nicht erlebt, ich hoffe auch das das so bleibt.


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

pcfreak26 schrieb:


> bei Dell stimmt schon, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch meist, weil dell ist da wirklich penetrant. bei hp und den anderen hab ich so was bisher nicht erlebt, ich hoffe auch das das so bleibt.


 
Da muss ich doch mal glatt ein positives Wort über Medion verlieren, die verbauen nur Standard ATX Komponenten und davon sogar durchweg brauchbare Modelle  vorallem die FSP und LiteON Netzteile der Eraser Serie sind durchaus ok ^^


----------



## FAT (7. Januar 2011)

Ist echt n Witz, dass hier solche ein Blödsinn verbaut wird 
Die CPU wird mit einem eigenen Kühlkörper versorgt, falls ihr das meint..


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch mal glatt ein positives Wort über Medion verlieren, die verbauen nur Standard ATX Komponenten und davon sogar durchweg brauchbare Modelle  vorallem die FSP und LiteON Netzteile der Eraser Serie sind durchaus ok ^^



Stimmt, Medion (inkl aller Rebuilds unter anderer Herstellerflagge) ist da wirklich gut. Einzige Ausnahme sind Gehäusekomponenten wie Front-Panel (audio,card-Reader, Usb) die sich nur mit umständen in andere Hardware einbinden lässt.


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

FAT schrieb:


> Ist echt n Witz, dass hier solche ein Blödsinn verbaut wird
> Die CPU wird mit einem eigenen Kühlkörper versorgt, falls ihr das meint..



Aber keinen eigenen Lüfter oder. Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird der Kühlkörper Semi-Passiv über eine Kühlhaube vom Netzteil mitgekühlt!!


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

FAT schrieb:


> Ist echt n Witz, dass hier solche ein Blödsinn verbaut wird
> Die CPU wird mit einem eigenen Kühlkörper versorgt, falls ihr das meint..


 
Naja, es ist halt kein normaler ATX Rechner sondern eine besonders schmale Ausführung ... für die Teile gibts durchaus Daseinsberechtigungen ... aber die Möglichkeiten eines "normalen" ATX Konformen Rechners sollte man hier nicht erwarten

@ PCFreak

Naja, diese Erweiterungen schränken ja nicht unbedingt die Verwendbarkeit der Basishardware ein ... und wenn Medion den Kram günstig beschaffen kann wird der nächste Aldi Rechner halt nen 10er güntiger 

edit:

Das der Prozessor semi-passiv gekühlt wird hab ich mir schon gedacht, bei dem schmalen Gehäuse auch nachvollziehbar ...


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, diese Erweiterungen schränken ja nicht unbedingt die Verwendbarkeit der Basishardware ein ... und wenn Medion den Kram günstig beschaffen kann wird der nächste Aldi Rechner halt nen 10er güntiger



Das hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, hatte bloss schon öfters den fall das ich die stecker im falle einer um- bzw aufrüstung umpolen musste. Das ist eine Frickelei, aber machbar! Was man eben nicht alles macht um seine Kunden zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn du ein Ersatznetzteil suchst, dann schau dich mal bei ebay um, da findet man son Zeugs häufig.


----------



## FAT (7. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos des Ganzen:

http://www.picfront.org/d/80vC

http://www4.picfront.org/token/JeoX/2011/01/07/1908585.jpg

http://www4.picfront.org/token/JeoX/2011/01/07/1908586.jpg


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Januar 2011)

Bitte lade die Bilder im Forum hoch!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar eine Semi Passive Lösung allerdings über einen gehäuselüfter realisiert. Wie gesagt, falls du kein passendes Netzteil findest (nicht nur auf Bauform sondern auch auf die Leistungdaten achten), bleibt dir nur das Gehäuse zu wechseln und einen anderen CPU-Kühler wirst du ebenfalls brauchen.


----------



## FAT (7. Januar 2011)

angehängt..


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich seh grad, das scheint ein BTX System zu sein,Oh Oh. Oder irre ich mich da, weil vom aufbau siehts fast so aus.


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

Vom Grundprinzip könnte das durchaus eine BTX Bauform sein ... aber ein reguläres ATX Netzteil bekommste da im Leben nicht rein  und das Board bekommste in kaum ein anderes Gehäuse eingebaut ...


----------

